# Cut Knives



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> If I had to cut say 10 3-3/8's rips. I would blow away that do hickey thing with my stanley 1099 fixed blade.
> 
> That would go in the same drawer in my tool box with that ripping tool we tried 25 yrs ago........We always go back to the fixed blade.:whistling
> 
> Can't wait for Paulies review :clap::clap:


Just talked to All Wall and ordered it, be here in 5 to 10 days.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

With all the talk on this blade runner, i might just have to try it out as well. 
Ordered this morning.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

That Blade Runner product actually looks pretty handy. I mean, let's not kid ourselves, typically cutting straight cuts is about 5% of the job, and the rest is cutting penetrations, notch cuts and then of course hanging the sheet, but still at $25 on amazon, and blades running about 50 cents apiece, that's not too bad. If I were a full time hanger, I'd definitely keep one around for curved cuts, as it looks like it gives a much cleaner and faster cut than a jigsaw.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Just to be clear, I ordered this knife, not the blade runner. 

However, I'm looking forward to a review on the cool tool (blade runner) from one of you guys.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Just to be clear, I ordered this knife, not the blade runner.
> 
> However, I'm looking forward to a review on the cool tool (blade runner) from one of you guys.


I can do a blade runner review.
If I still have it...
Thats the downside to those things...I use it so little that I have no idea where it is...But im sure I can dig it up. It works just as advertised.
Scores both sides. No need for back cutting. Clean smooth breaks in drywall. No need to use a rasp either.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Pressures on PT. Find the damn thing and give us a review. :gun_bandana:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Pressures on PT. Find the damn thing and give us a review. :gun_bandana:


Haha okay, i'll search for it in the morning.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha okay, i'll search for it in the morning.


Ah just kidding. It's kinda interesting idea. I'm wondering why you let it grow dust in a drawer. 

I thought about your thoughts today on my film career, I was in a addition making a video to replace the one on my home page. Just when I was ready to start, the plumbers showed up and I was too embarrassed to do it in front of them. They'd NEVER let me live that down. :no:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Ah just kidding. It's kinda interesting idea. I'm wondering why you let it grow dust in a drawer.
> 
> I thought about your thoughts today on my film career, I was in a addition making a video to replace the one on my home page. Just when I was ready to start, the plumbers showed up and I was too embarrassed to do it in front of them. They'd NEVER let me live that down. :no:


Well truth be told, the blade runner is a great product if you do allot of commercial work. Allot of stand ups all at the same height sort of deal.
Or if you have specific needs that require allot of ripping. Long lengths of bulk-heads or such. But I do mostly residential and as great as it works the novelty of it wore off and I just dont have enough room in my pouch. 
So it got put on the back shelf. But I do remember it working very well when I needed it. Just didnt need that often. Needed to make room for other things in my pouch.

And haha! Ya, it sucks having to work other people's schedule. I just dont care anymore. I tell people all about it. Most people are surprisingly receptive and would love to help out or watch as you do it. Some might even wanna help film or appear in the video. Which in turn offers great networking opportunities because they will tell all there friends about your video, and go check it out themselves. So I just embrace my video making skills. lol.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i thought about ordering one to try it out myself. i have to help my dad hang drywall in his whole house. (remodel) but Precision is probably right about the use on residential work. I might just stick with my trusty stanley 199 and a tape measure. but then again i might just want to blow 25 bucks so i might end up buying it sooner or later.. who know?!?! :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

JWilliams said:


> yeah i thought about ordering one to try it out myself. i have to help my dad hang drywall in his whole house. (remodel) but Precision is probably right about the use on residential work. I might just stick with my trusty stanley 199 and a tape measure. but then again i might just want to blow 25 bucks so i might end up buying it sooner or later.. who know?!?! :laughing:


Well for that amazon price! Why the hell not! Thats an amazing price. When I bought mine 4 years ago it was like 90$. A decent measuring tape is 25$. They're definitely worth having at 25$.
Here's the link for anyone interested!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Precision, you might as well start getting paid for advertising for Goldblatt because you're doing a fine job! :thumbsup:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

then another thing i notice that is funny. i looked at the blade runner on the allwall website and it says 49.95 and i go to amazon.com and allwall is selling them off amazon for 25.00 i was like WTF?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

JWilliams said:


> then another thing i notice that is funny. i looked at the blade runner on the allwall website and it says 49.95 and i go to amazon.com and allwall is selling them off amazon for 25.00 i was like WTF?


Ya I know!! I noticed that too! That is weird!
And I don't know if Im really sold on GoldBlatt tools....
They have some good stuff...but I dont know. Im on the fence about them. lol


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well truth be told, the blade runner is a great product if you do allot of commercial work. Allot of stand ups all at the same height sort of deal.
> Or if you have specific needs that require allot of ripping. Long lengths of bulk-heads or such. But I do mostly residential and as great as it works the novelty of it wore off and I just dont have enough room in my pouch.
> So it got put on the back shelf. But I do remember it working very well when I needed it. Just didnt need that often. Needed to make room for other things in my pouch.
> 
> And haha! Ya, it sucks having to work other people's schedule. I just dont care anymore. I tell people all about it. Most people are surprisingly receptive and would love to help out or watch as you do it. Some might even wanna help film or appear in the video. Which in turn offers great networking opportunities because they will tell all there friends about your video, and go check it out themselves. So I just embrace my video making skills. lol.


I just gave my website guy what I thought was the final product. It turns out I sent the unedited version. 

He called me up laughing his azz off. :sad:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Got my cut knife today. Ready to cut some rock.

Actually it feels really good in the hand.

It's small which I don't know if that's going to be good or bad. It won't take up too much room in the pouch being small but it'll probrably get lost real easy. Kinda like that kicker thingy I bring out every job and loose under scrap in the first five minutes. 

But overall I want to try 'er out. I like the edge where your thumb goes, gives ya a great fulcrum for the blade. Not sure how easy the tape will go in the slot. Some of my tape ends are pretty fat and the slot "looks" small.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> Paulie, the only knife I've ever used was a fixed blade that lets you extend the blade all the way out. Stanley,Ardell, Ace. To name a few.
> 
> Blades......Ardells work for me. Stanley's points dull too quick.
> 
> ...


I hear ya bro!! I use a 20 plus year old WALLBOARD fixed blade knife. WALLBOARD blades seem to be the best for staying sharp. JMHO


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks good Paulie! Thanks for the review man!
I look forward to seeing how it worked for ya.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a few different knives, my daughter got me a Tim Allen knife it has 12 blades in the handel that as you need a new blade you rotate the end cap to a new blade, the blades are strong thick but they are small with a long point, when it comes to cutting out electrical boxes you can press the tip of the blade thru the board then score the paper and it will cut right thru the sheetrock. I also have a Hyde knife that I have had since I started doing drywall in the early 1980's also has the same blade, I sharpen my knives instead of replacing the blades. unless I break the blade. The knife you got there Paulie looks to fit your hand nicely I like the idea of having a place to hook the tape measure when cutting rips, now if they could come up with a way to cut circles that would be neat. cause I use a circle cutter or a key hole saw. But all in all I think I have about half a dozen utility knives, but the Tim Allen knife is the one I use the most.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Frankie !!

Although it means another cord floppn' around we have gone to these for can lights and elec. boxes.

Gotta watch it tho, they can get away from ya quick. :sad:


----------

